# Zucchini Relish



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite recipe for zucchini relish? I was gifted with an awful lot of zucchini I need to do something with. Also, can your recipe be frozen?


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Here's my grandmother's recipe, which is excellent!:

10 cups ground zucchini, unpeeled
2 cups ground celery stalks
4 cups ground yellow onions
5 tbsp canning salt

mix above ingredients, cover and chill overnight. Drain thoroughly, and rinse

mix well and bring to boil the following:

5 cups sugar (I use 1/2 white, 1/2 brown)
3 cups vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tbsp mustard seed
2 tsp celery seed
1 tsp black pepper
3/4 tsp tumeric
3 tbsp cornstarch 

Once boiling, add zucchini mixture, *plus one red and one green bell pepper*, finely chopped. Simmer gently for 30 minutes, stirring often to avoid sticking to the bottom of the pan.. Ladle into hot sterile pint jars - should make over 7 pints. Water bath process for 20 minutes or so.

No idea if it is freezable, haven't tried it....


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

My Aunt Mary's recipe

12c grated zucchini 
4c onion grated
1 red pepper grated
1 green pepper grated
5 T salt
Mix together refrigerate overnight, rinse and drain well

2 1/2 c vinegar
1 T dry mustard
3/4 T cornstarch
1 1/2 t celery seed 
4 1/2 c sugar
3/4 t nutmeg 
3/4 t turmeric 
1/2 t black pepper

Mix together heat until it starts to thicken, then add zucchini mix and cook slowly for 30 minutes. Pach in hot jars and hot water bath for 10 minutes.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! I'all be giving them a try.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So, I have never eaten zucchini relish. But have LOTS of zucchini. What do you eat it with? I put sweet relish on my hamburgers, but that's it for relish use. I love chutney, do you use it similarly, with meats?


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I recently found that a bit of relish mixed with a dash or two of Tabasco sauce makes a delicious sweet "salsa" type of chip dip. Kind of reminiscent of mango or pineapple salsa. Tastes great on corn chips. Also, it would taste wonderful with cream cheese on crackers, like jalapeno jelly. 

Some people spread it on beef or pork roasts. Personally, I like my meats smokey and salty, rather than sweet.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

cjean said:


> I recently found that a bit of relish mixed with a dash or two of Tabasco sauce makes a delicious sweet "salsa" type of chip dip. Kind of reminiscent of mango or pineapple salsa. Tastes great on corn chips. Also, it would taste wonderful with cream cheese on crackers, like jalapeno jelly.
> 
> Some people spread it on beef or pork roasts. Personally, I like my meats smokey and salty, rather than sweet.


Good idea!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Have made 28 1/2 pt jars of zucchini relish this week,first batch was a recipe I found on cooks.com it was way to salty.Then I used danarutan's recipe,after soaking over night & draining I rinsed good with cold water,it is very good & not salty.The 1st recipe was not soaked over night & called for 1/2 cup of salt!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I've used this one for many years: http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=259

Great in pinto beans with cornbread.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

LWMSAVON said:


> I've used this one for many years: http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=259
> 
> Great in pinto beans with cornbread.


That's the first recipe I've seen that looks appealing! Great idea with pinto's and corn bread.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the recipe I've used for a number of years now, very similar to danarutan's recipe.

*Zucchini Relish*

Ingredients
o 10 cups zucchini , grated
o 4 cups onions , cut fine
o 1 sweet red peppers , grated
o 1 green sweet peppers , grated

Syrup
o 1 teaspoon nutmeg
o 1 teaspoon turmeric
o 1 teaspoon dry mustard
o 1 teaspoon celery seeds
o 1 tablespoon cornstarch
o 4 cups sugar
o 2 1/2 cups white vinegar

Directions
1. Add grated zucchini, onions, red and green peppers to a large pot and add 5
tablespoons salt (not iodized) and soak overnight in fridge.
2. Drain and rinse and squeeze out water (like making a snowball).
3. Make your syrup and bring to a boil and add the zucchini mix.
4. Boil 15 minutes and jar in hot jars and water bath for 5-10 minutes.

The look changes quite drastically depending on how you chop the veggies. In the next pic I diced everything quite finely, and here's what it looked like:






I don't have a lot of time to stand around dicing everything finely, so I have taken to putting everything through my big grinder instead. I throw the onions, peppers and zukes all down there and it makes very short work of it. This last batch (pic above) I used the finer grinder plate, I prefer the coarser one instead, but wanted to see how it came out. The coarser one has a consistency inbetween both photos, which is perfect for me.

We put relish on our hotdogs, hamburgers, cold meat sandwiches, etc.

I also make up this recipe, spread it on sandwiches and freeze them for my hubby's lunch:

*Chicken Sandwich Spread (Yield: 6 sandwiches)*

2 cups ground chicken
1 tbs mayonnaise
1 tbs sour cream
1/2 cup zucchini relish
bread
butter

Mix chicken, mayo, sour cream and relish. Spread on 6 slices of buttered bread, cover with remaining bread slices. Wrap, label, date and freeze. Pop one into the lunch box in the morning and it will be ready to eat by lunch time.

If I'm making this for sandwiches which we'll eat right away, I just use 2 tbs mayo and omit the sour cream.

My family all love these sandwiches


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted to mention that cornstarch is not approved for canning. Clear Jel is & works much better in my opinion. I found it at a local bulk food store. You can use 1 Â½ tbsp of Clear Jel for each tbsp of cornstarch the recipe calls for. 

I am going to make some zucchini relish this week some time & will try one of these recipes.


----------

